# Road Bike shoes without cleats?



## gmhut (Apr 3, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on a c-dale super six 105 on Friday (my first modern road bike). I've never used cleats before (specialized shoes, shimono 105 SPD-SL pedals). I did the whole practice clipping in and out while holding on to a door frame thing for the time it took me to watch 3 back to back episodes of "Game of Thrones" last night. I practiced clipping in, clipping out, stopping, starting etc. in a parking lot this morning for a pretty long time. I thought I had the hang of it. I took my new 2 grand plus bike out on the local paved bike paths in the Northern VA area—first sunny spring day = tons of people. Didn't take long to realize that riding alone and riding on crowded narrow paved trails with clipless pedals is a different skill level altogether, at least for the naturally uber clumsy like myself. 

Over the course of an hour and a half ride, I ate it THREE times. Clipless pedals said to me, "Noob, I'd like to introduce you to someone you'll be spending a lot of time with today. Have you met pavement yet? Mr. Face, meet Mr. Pavement. Mr. Pavement, meet face. You'll soon be the best of inseparable friends for the rest of the afternoon." Each time was while stopping and trying to avoid other cyclists who decided to switch to side by side out of being single file in front of me at the last second at intersections with major car traffic (no speed involved). I accepted long ago that I'm a hopeless cluts, but it seems like my shoes were hanging on, even though (I think) I was trying to get out of the pedals correctly. Clumsy oaf that I am, I was coordinated enough as I was going down to make sure that I cushioned the bike with my own flesh and bones. Note: Lesson learned, one great thing about a super light bike is that it's easy to manipulate in mid air to minimize its contact with the road as you're eaten' it (as long as you don't mind sacrificing the skin on your elbows, knees, and hips to do it). 

After surpressing the nausea and tears of anguish at gouging the once pristine white handle bar end cap, tearing the tape wrap a little, and scuffing up the derailer a bit, I started thinking. The last time I fell off a bike was the first time I learned to ride one at the age of 6. I ride regularly in the warm months on my trusty flatbar cannondale hybrid with platform pedals, never having fallen, or even ever thinking about falling. Why the hell am I trying to learn how to ride a bike all over again at the rickety old age of 48? I just want to get back in shape a little, have some fun, and go a little faster doing it on a new nice bike than I did on my old gray mare. I know a "race" bike is supposed to require the cool clipless pedals, but honeslty, I'm not sure it's worth tearing up my new expensive carbon frame bike (and my elbows, knees, pelvis, and ass) to do it. 

So I went on line and bought some shimano A530 SPD Dual Platform Pedals plus Shimano SM-SH56 multi-angle release clips. Bye, bye brand new, once used 105 pedals. I'll have to switch my shoes over to the SPD cleats, but I figure at least this way the shoes aren't a total waste, as I can practice with them in my parking lot to my hearts content (at least till the scrapes and bruises heal), and still take my bike out on long rides with the safe platform side of the pedals (thinking I might ditch the cleated shoes altogether for the sake of my bike and my bones—clipless cool factor be damned). I just want to ride my new bike, I aint gonna be entering the Tour de France anytime soon.

So now I'm also looking for cleatless road shoes (I think they're called flats, but not sure). I didn't see such a beast on amazon, REI, or google search. What term should I use to search for cycling road shoes that don't have cleats? It seems to me there should be a bike shoe with the stiff minimal flex soul of clip less road shoes, for use on a platform pedal. Is there such a thing? If so who makes them, and where can I find them? Also, any experience with/comments on/opinions of the Shimano A530 dual platform anyone might care to pass along would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

You're going to fall with clipless initially, but once you get the hang of it, it'll become second nature. I did find the Shimano 540's can be easily unclipped by adjusting the tension, which uses SPD's. Did you check out the Shimano XT PD-M785? The platform is smaller than the A530's you ordered and the 785's are dual sided.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

webmstrk9 said:


> You're going to fall with clipless initially, but once you get the hang of it, it'll become second nature. I did find the Shimano 540's can be easily unclipped by adjusting the tension, which uses SPD's. Did you check out the Shimano XT PD-M785? The platform is smaller than the A530's you ordered and the 785's are dual sided.


Not always so. I know plenty of people who have not fallen due to clips. 

After using clipped shoes , there is no way I could ever go back now. I just say, take it easy, ride in a park with some paths slowly and practice uncliping until you are confident enough to get out on the road.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not so much learning to clip in and out but rather making it second nature from constantly being used to clipping out at any moment where you might potentially need to come to an immediate stop.

That said, if you are completely terrible with no chance at ever learning how to clip in and out effortlessly, platforms or even clipped in pedals might be the way to go.


----------



## gmhut (Apr 3, 2012)

Are there bike shoes geared for platform pedals—as in, ike clipless, they have souls much stiffer than tennis shoes, but without the cleats?


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Chrome makes shoes with reinforced soles.


----------



## gmhut (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, all!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I pretty much skimmed the post...

I don't know the SPD-SL system specifically. But with a lot of these systems, you can ride with higher or lower tension. That and anticipating when you'll need to be out of the pedal will help.

Road shoes have had cleats for decades. They used to have a kind of cleat that fit over part of a rat trap pedal, and the pedal had straps to keep the rider's foot really planted and engaged. I think clipless pedals are actually more user-friendly. At least, if the user is me. I do use clips and straps on my commuter, though, so I can go to school in whatever shoes I happen to be wearing. The point of all that being that you'll have a really hard time finding a road shoe that's designed to use with toe clips, and forget about something that will work well with a flat pedal.

Mountain bikers have a lot of interest in an efficient, stable, un-attached system, however. 5.10 makes some very well-regarded mountain biking shoes. Supposedly, they even have the stiffness you want. Chrome makes some lifestyle cycling shoes that might work. Shimano's casual MTB shoes are drilled for cleats but the rubber sole conceals the plate unless you decide to cut out the blank and expose it.

You mention that this is your first modern road bike, and it sounds like all your recent riding has been on a hybrid. I remember when I first rode a drop-bar bike. It scared the hell out of me, and I stuck a flat handlebar on it. In retrospect, that was a dumb thing to do - I'm sure I'd have gotten used to it. When I bought my first nice bike, a road bike, I had to really pay attention because of how fast the handling is. Now, I can ride that bike up and down curbs, on singletrack, one-handed, etc. etc. etc. While I'd like to think I'm an exceptional bike handler, I know that's not true. One of the things to keep in mind with road bikes is that their low-speed stability and handling aren't what you're used to. They're made to go fast, so they take a lot more attention than you're used to at low speeds.

I've ridden with clipless/flat pedals. I hate them! If your bike didn't come with some cheapie test ride pedals, get some dedicated platform pedals and ride those for a while. I'd be inclined to make them a cheap set, because I think you'll get used to your new bike and be able to get comfortable with clipless pedals. I have a set of Redline Alloy pedals that sometimes go on my MTB if I want to ride it with plain shoes for a while. They're cheap - about $15 - but you won't move around on them as much as on plastic pedals or the platform side of the A-530, and you can throw them away guilt-free when you're done with them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Get a trainer. Practice clipping in and out. I know you did some but try this way. Also maybe the pedals too tight?


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

I have a pair of Specialized Tahoe (I think that's the model) MTB shoes that came with a full sole, and the cleat mounting holes are underneath a section of sole that has to be cut away for cleats. Andrw mentioned some other MTB shoes that are made for use without cleats.

I'm clearly a minority, but I think clipless pedals are overrated. I have clipless on my road bike and platforms on my hybrid. I rode with the old rat traps for years. About the only time I really appreciate the cleats is when I'm standing on the pedals (which isn't very often). A stiff soled shoe, however, makes a big difference, especially on longer rides. I regularly ride 20 - 30 miles on my hybrid wearing sneakers. Clipless pedals tend to be a nuisance in town with frequent stops.


----------



## Dersnap (Mar 28, 2012)

I think a huge part is a phobia.. Many new ppl on clipless, strap-ins, etc get this thing in their mind that they can't do anything. In return this makes for a greater problem. I don't know but I started with the good old strap ins with the cleat on the bottom of the shoe. No such thing as clipless then (that I knew) but then later came the Look system.

Like anything it takes time but a lot of the mistakes are also showing errors in your riding. Seriously if you are constantly trashing the bike well in clipless then its time for more practice and try to anticipate what your next moves are. Please understand I mean no disrespect.

Most important thing with clip in shoes is setting the foot and knee in the correct riding position. This is one very good reason to try sticking with them. Power is another ;-)

Best of luck!


----------



## Bimmer (Sep 28, 2011)

My Bontrager MTB Race shoes are the same. Full rubber sole unless you cut out the section for the cleat holes. They're quite stiff, yet not as stiff as a dedicated road shoe.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Stick with the clipless pedals, there's a reason everyone uses them. I'd reccomend riding around a field at slow speed, clipping in and out and practicing bike handling. Running away from clipless pedals isn't going to help anything in the long run. They're far more comfortable and efficient.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

practice makes perfect. When I first started out last year I was terrified of clipless pedals but after a few rides I got the hang of it and now I couldn't imagine riding a road bike without clipless


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Two thoughts:
1. Shimano MTB pedals with Multirelease cleats and tension on the loosest setting should be easy enough for anyone to unclip from.
2. Stay the hell away from paved bike paths. There are far too many unpredictabilities to worry about as you are doing 15+mph. Last thing you need is a leashed dog or a young kid to jump out in front of you and cause a wreck. Stay on lightly trafficed roads, much safer believe it or not.


----------



## rs-rider (Nov 16, 2011)

*I feel your pain*

I do feel your pain as I also took my first real ride clipless yesterday. I thought I did real well for the most part. I fell twice, but only when I didn't have time to think what I was doing.

I will continue to do clipless as it does feel more efficient and know that I will get used to clipping in and out without thinking about it sooner or later.

I use Pearl Izumi MTB shoes with Shimano A530 pedals on my road bike as I like the dual platform capability, short trips to the store or what ever.

Good luck and keep it vertical...


----------



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

I started off using the dual SPD/platforms when I got my first road bike 2 years ago. At the end of the first year I got shoes and last season was using the SPD side mostly. This year I decided to go with SPD-SL and holy cow SPD was way harder to clip in to than SPD-SL. Might want to take that into consideration. Also, I haven't fallen since using clip less but I'm very attentive


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember when I first started using clipped pedals, then clipless. The first instance involved several "Holy cow!" moments as I realized my feet were stuck in the pedals just after I'd come to a stop sign. The second instance also involved several "Holy cow!" moments as I scrabbled desperately across the tops of my shoes in search of an imaginary buckle just after I'd come to a stop sign.

To the OP, just keep trying, and spend some time at the park working on clipping in and out at a slow speed. Everybody falls when going to a new shoe system, it's part of the cycling initiation rites!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you fell on the derailleur side of the bike, and scuffed the derailleur up...you need to get it in to the shop and make sure the hanger isn't bent. if it is, and you shift up to your big cog(easiest gear in back) the chain could go right over the cog and into your spokes. that can get expensive. have it checked before you ride.


----------



## gmhut (Apr 3, 2012)

Dersnap said:


> I think a huge part is a phobia..


Probably true, but I didn't get gun shy 'till the third fall. I wasn't quite bright enough to know I had something to fear before I started out.

First fall, no damage to bike (just my knees), so I thought, "OK I got that out of the way." Second fall, scraped handlebar and pedal, (and knees again) so I thought, "Damnit! My brand new bike is marred!" The guy at the stoplight who helped my up said, "Been there, just make sure you don't fall on the derailer" About two hours later on the last leg of the return ride, my car in sight, I fell and scuffed the derailer (and me again). That's about the time the phobia set in—not worry of personal injury, but worry of trashing a new expensive bike before the bill even shows up on my credit card balance due.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you make it to 48 years wise by quitting simple yet frustrating under takings? Children and women ride clipless. Don't let Mr. Face be intimidated by Mr. Pavement. Mr. Pavement is simply building Mr. Face's character.

That being said there's nothing wrong with platforms either. I've been known to show up to a group ride errr now and then in tennis shoes and platforms and still keep up fine. Everyone notices.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

two words: muscle memory. 

in the grand scheme of things, learning how to ride with clipless is infinitely easier to learn than swinging a golf club and hitting a ball.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Try using this system with the straps pulled tight and you'll see how easy clipless really is.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Look at any group of cyclist's that are going down the road and they will all be clipless. It is just something that you learn how to do. It is like walking and chewing gum at the same time. Just practice.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the Bontrager MTB shoes too (Inform?) without the optional cleats. Stiff sole, but you can walk in them easily.

Also I use MTB toe clips from REI, only $5/pair. They work well, giving me something to pull up on when I choose to, and they are small enough that you don't have to learn to get out of them when you go to put a foot on the pavement.

Enjoy the ride.


----------

